# best hand auger



## j-cubed (Dec 14, 2007)

I own a strike master power auger and a very old mora hand auger. I am retired now and plan on doing a lot more ice fishing. I am looking to up grade to a better hand auger for those time when I do not wish to haul the power auger. I am looking at a 6" Nils Master. I have also considered buying a newer mora and using a nimrod (electric drill attachment). I am not getting any younger and arthur is starting to show up.


----------



## gillgetter (Nov 28, 2007)

The strikemaster lasers are suppose to be the fastest hand auger ou there. My only advice would be that a smaller diameter is easier to crank.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Strikemaster laser hand 6" all the way. That was all ll I could afford in college. I upgraded from a mora to the laser and the diference was unreal when the ice got more than a foot thick.


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

I use a lazer 6" as well. I can easily make it through 12-18 without needing a break. Hand augers are great in dec-jan. So simple. Always work.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I use a 4" Mora for quick holes for small trout in 2ft ice..slick


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

I have used an Eskimo 2 Piece (6") auger for the past year and I have had good luck with it. I haven't tried any other ones....but it works good for me untill we get over 2-2.5 feet of Ice...then I can get a little sweaty.

Hand augers are fairly underappreciated. People laugh at me when I pull mine out...but they usually stop when they see how fast I can drill a whole with it.


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

Iced a 34" northern on a tip up yesterday. 6 inch hole plenty big. Merry Christmas.


----------

